# Got It !!!!!



## Equalizer (Mar 25, 2009)

As many of you know per my intro and comments I'm prior service Army, been out for about 6 years now. I'm been trying for a _long_ time to argue my way into an option 40. Well today it happened. I GOT IT !!!!
So to all the other prior service out there who like me dream of being Ranger, just like everyone one on here has said multiple times........ just keep fighting for it. MEPS, recruiters, even 1sgt's will tell you "forget it that stuff isn't for prior service", it can happen. Anyway I'm very excited, can't wait to join the ranks of you great warriors, they'll have to drag me out of there to get me to stop, even then I may not :).


----------



## pardus (Mar 25, 2009)

Great news, well done!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats dude


----------



## Looon (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats.

Now the hard part begins LOL.:uhh:


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 25, 2009)

Looon said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Now the hard part begins LOL.:uhh:


Bring it on man !!!!


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## car (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats!

Keep your eyes on the target.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats on your slot to RIP. Hope you're PT'ing your ass off and will never quit.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats on the first step...!


----------



## Ka-Bar (Mar 25, 2009)

congrats! Good luck!


----------



## Spartans_Own (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey congrats man  ..its fun haha


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 25, 2009)

Well at the moment my eye is on all the beer that's in front of me:doh:
But like I said ..........there's NO WAY I'll quit, just no way, I know that thats why I'm celebrating. It's such an honor to even have this opportunity. Now I'm ready.........y'all lay it on me, what can expect, obviously hell but you know......what else


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't leave until June 16th. You just watch a few months later I'll be telling y'all my success story I KNOW it !!!
Damn, I wish I could get stated tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 26, 2009)

Keep a journal.  We want stories!

Congrats - hard work DOES pay off, doesn't it?  

Best wishes on the next 25 m target.

LL


----------



## Scotth (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats and best of luck.  Always great to here when persistence pays off


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 26, 2009)

Less internet, more PT.


----------



## Equalizer (Mar 26, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Less internet, more PT.



LOL Roger that !!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 26, 2009)

When you aren't PTing your ass off, there are plenty of RIP threads on here you might want to look at ;)


----------



## Looon (Mar 26, 2009)

Equalizer said:


> LOL Roger that !!!


Don't do any stupid shit like going to bars. If you get arrested for anything, you will be done.

Don't do stupid shit.


Did I say "don't do stupid shit"?

Let me rephrase:  *DON'T FUCKING DO ANYTHING STUPID!!*


----------



## P. Beck (Mar 26, 2009)

Congrats.:)

+1 what Looon said.  Many that have got blasted out of the saddle, did it to themselves. If you need to stop and ask, "Does this seem stupid?", the answer is yes.:doh:

Now, do push-ups.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats and good luck.

F.M.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats dude and good luck.


----------

